# Making Collars?



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Ziva apparently is allergic to nylon, so I have to find either fabric or leather collars for her. So I thought I would give my hand a try at making her a fabric collar. I picked up a bunch of collars from Dollar Tree the other day (thanks Rhonda for that tip). Is there a site on how to make it easier? I know I made a medium sized one before but these tiny dogs, it's gonna be a challenge. Is there any how to sites that are not so confusing? And what about putting the little band back on that holds the 2 layers together?


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know if this will be of any help to you, but I just Googled and found these:

How to Make an Adjustable Fabric Dog Collar and Leash « What I Made

How to Make Dog Collars Out of Fabric | eHow.com

How To Make a Dog Collar


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not sure how to make them, but I know tons are for sale on etsy  I'm lazy and go that route lol. Plus I have no sewing machine


----------

